# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Hạ gục Bỉ, Đức “tặng” vé vớt cho thầy trò Hiddink

## khanhnguyen12021

* (24h.com) Thứ Tư, 12/10/2011 - 06:12*

Đúng như dự đoán, ĐT Đức đã “đè bẹp” Bỉ 3-1 trên sân nhà để giành chiến thắng thứ 10 liên tiếp tại vòng loại. Kết quả này cộng với việc TNK vượt qua Azerbaijan 1-0 chính thức đưa chiếc vé vớt về với thầy trò Guus Hiddink.

Vượt lên dẫn trước 2-0 ngay trong hiệp 1 nhờ hai bàn thắng của Metsut Ozil (30’) và Andre Schurrle (33'), ĐT Đức đã khiến các CĐV nhà nức lòng. Thêm một pha lập công của Gomez 3 phút sau giờ giải lao là quá đủ để họ lần đầu tiên kết thúc vòng loại Euro với thành tích toàn thắng. 




“Binh đoàn tăng” kết thúc vòng loại với 10 trận toàn thắng

​

Về phần mình ĐT Bỉ có lẽ chỉ có thể trách vận may đã quay lưng với họ khi phải ở cùng bảng một đối thủ quá mạnh. Dù sao họ cũng được an ủi phần nào khi Marouane Fellaini đem về bàn thắng danh dự ở phút 86. Trước đó chính đội khách mới là những người nhập cuộc tốt hơn khi liên tục gây sức ép ngay sau hồi còi khai cuộc.

Trong khoảng 10 phút đầu tiên họ liên tục vây hãm trước cầu môn Manuel Neuer nhưng tiếc rằng không thể xuyên thủng bức tường phòng ngự vững chắc của ĐT Đức. Và một khi đội chủ nhà bắt nhịp được với trận đấu và giành lại quyền kiểm soát bóng, Bỉ hoàn toàn không còn cơ hội. 

Phút 30, xuất phát từ pha phạt góc bên cánh trái của Kroos, Sami Khedira sút nối nhưng bị hậu vệ đội khách cản phá. Tuy nhiên tiền vệ của Real vẫn nỗ lực đoạt lại bóng để chuyền trở ra cho * Ozil tung cú sút trái phá từ mép vạch 16m50.*  Bóng dội xà ngang vào lưới trước nỗ lực trong tuyệt vọng của Simon Mignolet. 

Bị dội gáo nước lạnh, ĐT Bỉ nỗ lực vùng lên. Thế nhưng chỉ 3 phút sau họ rơi vào bẫy phản công chết người của đội chủ nhà. Từ sân nhà, Mario Gomez đoạt bóng và băng lên mạnh mẽ trước khi chọc khe cho Schurrle băng xuống phá bẫy việt vị. * Một cú bấm bóng nhẹ nhàng*  là quá đủ để buộc Mignolet phải vào lưới nhặt bóng lần thứ hai. 






Nỗi buồn mênh mang của các cầu thủ Bỉ

​
Ngay trước giờ giải lao, tỉ số suýt chút nữa còn được nâng lên 3-0 khi Gomez bật tường rất nhanh cùng Khedira để vượt qua hàng thủ đối phương. Tiếc rằng trong pha dứt điểm cuối cùng chân sút của Bayern không thắng được thủ môn đối phương. 

Dù vậy đến lần dứt điểm tiếp theo sau giờ giải lao thì Gomez đã chiến thắng. Nhận bóng từ Ozil trong một đợt tấn công trung lộ, anh khéo léo loại bỏ Vincent Kompany trước khi sút bóng chìm hiểm hóc từ sát vạch 16m50. 3-0, số phận trận đấu sớm an bài. 

Những phút còn lại, dù rất nỗ lực những tất cả những gì đội khách làm được chỉ là pha đánh đầu ghi bàn danh dự của Fellaini sau tình huống phạt góc của Axel Witsel. Chấp nhận thúc thủ 1-3, ĐT Bỉ chính thức lỗi hẹn với Euro 2012. 

* Đội hình thi đấu:* 

* Đức:*  Neuer - Höwedes, Mertesacker, Hummels, Lahm (Gündogan 83') - Kroos, Khedira – Müller (Reus 71'), Özil, Schürrle - Gomez (Cacau 77')

* Bỉ:*  Mignolet - Ciman, Kompany, Vertonghen, Lombaerts - Fellaini, Simons - Dembele (Mertens 64'), Witsel, Hazard - Ogunjimi (Lukaku 46')






Burak Yilmaz ăn mừng bàn thắng duy nhất cho TNK

​
Ở trận đấu đáng chú ý khác của bảng A, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đã không gặp nhiều khó khăn khi được chơi trên sân nhà trước đối thủ xếp áp chót BXH. Dù vậy không hiểu do nôn nóng hay khả năng dứt điểm yếu kém, các học trò của “phù thủy” Hiddink liên tục bỏ lỡ những cơ hội mười mươi trong hiệp một. Mãi đến phút 60, họ mới có được bàn thắng. 

Trong một đợt phản công nhanh từ sân nhà, Burak Yilmaz cho thấy khả năng di chuyển không bóng và chớp thời cơ cực kỳ sắc bén. Anh khôn khéo lọt qua hàng thủ đội khách trước khi đón đường chọc khe của đồng đội và lốp bóng hạ thủ môn đối phương. 

Những phút còn lại, TNK còn tạo được thêm nhiều cơ hội nhưng đều không thể tận dụng. Dù vậy kết quả thắng 1-0 cộng với việc đối thủ trực tiếp đại bại trên đất Đức là quá đủ để họ giành quyền dự loạt trận play-off. 



















* Các bài đã đăng*

• Người từng bóp cổ trọng tài trở thành HLV trưởng CS Đồng Tháp (12/10) 
• “Bồ” C.Ronaldo nóng bỏng trên bìa sách mới (11/10) 
• Bản tin thể thao chiều 11/10 (11/10) 
• HA Gia Lai đặt niềm tin vào “thuyền trưởng” người Hàn Quốc (11/10) 
• tin tuc bong da Real Madrid lên kế hoạch chiêu mộ “Messi nước Đức” (11/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da Wayne Rooney mang đến nỗi lo cho nước Anh? (11/10) 
• the thao Không được công nhận bàn thắng do… lưới rách (11/10) 
• bao bong da Venezuela - Argentina: Khi điệu tango hồi sinh (11/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da Thụy Điển - Hà Lan: Trận đấu ban ơn? (11/10) 
• the thao 24h Ronaldo: “Chúng tôi tới Đan Mạch là để chiến thắng” (11/10)

----------

